# What series should I read after the Horus Heresy?



## Brad (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi guys,

I'm blazing through the Horus Heresy and I'm a little confused about what I should pick up next after I finish it. Any suggestions would be awesome!


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

How big a series do you want to read next?

Cause I'd usually suggest the _Gaunts Ghost_ series but there are 12 books so far (with a handful of assorted short stories as well), so not sure if that is too big a commitment.

Otherwise I'd really recommend the _Eisenhorn/Ravenor_ trilogies (Eisenhorn first), the Night Lord books (of which _Soul Hunter_ is only novel out so far), the _Ciaphus Cain_ series (but yet again there are like 7 or so books currently).

Really there are loads of really good books but those are the ones I can highly recommend in 40k.


----------



## Brad (Jan 26, 2011)

Baron Spikey said:


> How big a series do you want to read next?
> 
> Cause I'd usually suggest the _Gaunts Ghost_ series but there are 12 books so far (with a handful of assorted short stories as well), so not sure if that is too big a commitment.
> 
> ...


I'm down with reading another large series, so yeah, Gaunts Ghosts seems like an awesome direction to take. Thanks so much, man. I appreciate it.


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

How is Ultramarine series? They are certainly not among my favourite chapters, but I really like Graham's work on HH, and I don't feel in mood to read about Inquisution and other factions.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Fire Tempered said:


> How is Ultramarine series? They are certainly not among my favourite chapters, but I really like Graham's work on HH, and I don't feel in mood to read about Inquisution and other factions.


The first 4 books are great,_ Courage and Honour_ (the 5th book) is a decent read but has moments when it falls short, but the 6th book (_Chapter's Due_)...well I would prefer McNeill hadn't tarnished his sterling reputation with that book.


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

A personal favourite of mine is the Ciaphas Cain series. If you fancied something with humour, it's definately worth checking out.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I highly recommend Gaunts Ghosts, you will absolutly fall in love with them. Eisenhorn Ive just begun to read and even though Im not so much of a fan of 1st person written books, this one caught my eye as well.

Then there are plenty of one-novel books (meaning no sequals) you can read, IG most of them.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Gaunts Ghosts is a series no one should miss. Probably the best book series i've ever read.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

I personally love the soul drinkers so far its been pretty entertaining. I loved the first 3 UM books even though i cant stand the smurfs... anyone know how the salamanders series i have them just havent gotten around to reading them

oh yeah before i forget grey knights. all you to do is read the first page of the first book and you will get hooked.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Gothic War Miniseries (well, two novels). Shouldn't be missed, especially if you like Space Battles. I belive it's now in a hardback collection book by the Black Library.


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

I recently finished the horus heresy as well. I would recommend the night lords but there is only one book so far. The next thing I read was Eisenhorn. Incredible. Reading ravenor now and onto gaunts ghosts next.


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

You should either start read Ciaphas Cain, Gaunt or Eisenhorn/Ravenor series. I would not recommend Ultramarines, after opening trilogy its just very very bad. Eisenhorn could be the best trilogy that BL has publieshed so far.


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

The Tomb of Fire series is also a great read. Nick Kyme does a great job with them.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Eisenhorn is the bomb. Ravenor was just as good but in a different way. Both are awesome series' and made me love the Inquisition.


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

Brother Subtle said:


> Eisenhorn is the bomb. Ravenor was just as good but in a different way. Both are awesome series' and made me love the Inquisition.


I will be finished with Ravenor soon.... what I have lined up next is:

Space Marine Battles 1-4
Titanicus
Brothers of the Snake
Gaunts ghosts (3 omnibus worth of them)
Blood Angels omnibus
Grey Knights omnibus
Ultramarines omnibus
Imperial Guard omnibus Volume One.

What would you recommend?


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

Brothers of the snake is outstanding although outside of HH the best 40k books are eisenhorn/ravenor handsdown; dont get me wrong i really enjoy the vast majority of 40k fiction i've read especially com cain(although i found the inquisition war was a bit hard going)

outside of 40k fiction i def recommend the Sigmar time of legends books (jus need to read god-king)


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I would go for Gaunts Ghosts personally


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Ive really enjoyed the Ultra marines books, chapters due was a bit wonky but still enjoyed it!


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

raider1987 said:


> I will be finished with Ravenor soon.... what I have lined up next is:
> 
> Space Marine Battles 1-4
> Titanicus
> ...


Just skip from that list Brothers of the Snake, Blood angels and Grey knights books. Story on those is either laughable, badly written or just boring. Also Rynns World and Hunt for Voldorius didnt get to me.

Get Ciaphas Cain instead, seems third most popular series of 40k and great read.


----------

